# Brand New Headset, Mic not Working



## iStog (Jun 24, 2008)

Just bought a brand new Razer Piranha Gaming Communicator (Headset). Plugged it all in as normal, sound works perfectly, everything seemed fine, except my microphone isn't working for some reason. Just wondering why that is I have tried different ports, sockets, computer meets the system reqs. Why isn't it working? Is there something specific I need to install? My sound from the headphones is fine, but why isnt the mic working?



The computer is a HP, model a6157c, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4400 @ 2.00 GHz 2.00GHz 2038 MB, 32-bit OS. The headset is brand new from Best Buy, came in a sealed box. Didn't install any drivers or in any way install it, just plugged it in the plugs and the sound worked immediately, but the Mic still doesn't and hasn't worked.


----------



## jbod0404 (Jun 26, 2008)

try this.... go to the control panel and then sounds and audio devices , then go to the audio tab and check to see that your mic is the sound recording device. then go to the voice tab and check that your mic is the default voice recording device. You can also check the volume on both the sound recording device and and the voice recording device.


----------

